# Sharks and Snapper



## FLDiver (Sep 29, 2011)

It was a nice day last Sunday. Went about 20 miles out Perdido Pass hoping for anything OTHER than Snapper with my dead finger mullet and pogies. Caught about 8 snapper(most about 24") 2 nice trigers and some small lanes. The shark made it somewhat exciting though - snapper season must be in for sharks huh.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Another consequence of the protection now afforded the snapper (besides the boom in snapper) is a boom in sharks. In reality it's probably a good thing as it shows a strong ecosystem. Having said that, they can still be quite annoying!


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

last season i lost three in a row to baracuda..... preacher was with me......after my expletives, he said "well, something needed to be said""


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol happens alot to me here is a 25lber with a bite out of him


----------



## wasilausky (Oct 29, 2007)

Another shark meal


----------



## FLDiver (Sep 29, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Lol happens alot to me here is a 25lber with a bite out of him


Thats a monster! at least he left you a bite! lol How much would a 32" snapper weigh? that was about the largest I caught that day.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

About 12-15lbs


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

FLDiver said:


> Thats a monster! at least he left you a bite! lol How much would a 32" snapper weigh? that was about the largest I caught that day.


I weighed a pair of 30" snapper a couple weeks back. One was 14.8 and the other was 15.2


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

*Snapper and sharks*

Looks as if the sharks get most of it when the shark-to-snapper ratio is just right. In the case of the one above from Cathunter that was mainly tail chomped, will a reasonable thinking game warden let you keep it even if out of season? Seems the only alternative. Otherwise it would be wonton and wilful waste right? And there are regs against that.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

No don't keep it. You will get a ticket if its out of season, during season it will count towards your 2 snapper limit. Soon they will probably lower the limit to half a fish so we will all look for the sharks to get our limit.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Common sense and waste have nothing to do with fishing regulations or those that manage them.

Flipper tends to feed well on snapper off Destin; not to mention the sharks and cudas. I like how flipper lets you haul them up from 180 feet and takes the fish 30 feet under the boat after you've exhausted the fish.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Biggest gripe is when flipper gets down right rude and won't even let you land them before he steals them. The throw them all back regulations have trained flipper that a boat a float is a free meal. Even worse when they follow you 10 miles to the next spot and get you again.


----------

